# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  procacciatore d'affari

## alexa80

Salve a tutti, 
sto cercando (senza trovare nulla di preciso a riguardo) le percentuali di deducibilità e detraibilità per chi esercità attività di procacciatore d'affari... 
Non vorrei sbagliarmi ma non sono le stesse dell'agente di commercio.. 
Voi sapreste indirizzarmi su dove andare a vedere? 
Sul frizzera o c'è un gran caos  :Confused: o sono impedita io  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Vi ringrazio. 
Alexa

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Salve a tutti, 
> sto cercando (senza trovare nulla di preciso a riguardo) le percentuali di deducibilità e detraibilità per chi esercità attività di procacciatore d'affari... 
> Non vorrei sbagliarmi ma non sono le stesse dell'agente di commercio.. 
> Voi sapreste indirizzarmi su dove andare a vedere? 
> Sul frizzera o c'è un gran caos o sono impedita io  
> Vi ringrazio. 
> Alexa

  Parli dell'auto ? E' 40%. 
ciao

----------


## alexa80

> Parli dell'auto ? E' 40%. 
> ciao

  Ciao Danilo, 
parlo in generale..gli agenti di commercio ad esempio hanno l'80%... 
volevo sapere dove posso trovare le varie percentuali di detrazione e deducibilità di un procacciatore d'affari...

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ciao Danilo, 
> parlo in generale..gli agenti di commercio ad esempio hanno l'80%... 
> volevo sapere dove posso trovare le varie percentuali di detrazione e deducibilità di un procacciatore d'affari...

  Gli agenti di commercio hanno l'80% sui costi relativi all'auto, non in generale. 
Non esiste un posto dove volevo trovare le varie percentuali di detrazione e deducibilità di un procacciatore d'affari.

----------


## alexa80

> Gli agenti di commercio hanno l'80% sui costi relativi all'auto, non in generale. 
> Non esiste un posto dove volevo trovare le varie percentuali di detrazione e deducibilità di un procacciatore d'affari.

  secondo te dovrei trattarlo come una normale ditta individuale con uso promiscuo dell'auto (quindi 40%), cellulari al 50% iva e 80% costo..ecc ecc... 
come la vedi?   :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> secondo te dovrei trattarlo come una normale ditta individuale con uso promiscuo dell'auto (quindi 40%), cellulari al 50% iva e 80% costo..ecc ecc... 
> come la vedi?

  Esattamente. Come una ditta "normalissima".

----------

